# Constipation & Low Libido



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, I feel quite embarrassed to post this but I want to know if anyone out there has experience with a low libido while suffering with IBS and chronic constipation.

I feel like it can't be just me. I know most of us think its the last activity you want to be doing while bloated and in pain but even on a good day, I just don't have much of a libido. I heard that long term laxative abuse can also be a culprit.

Sorry for bring up a risqué topic but I would like to know your thoughts.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh please don't feel embarrassed or anything--really--we can discuss absolutely anything and everything here--nothing is too risque, TMI or taboo... 

as for me---i've never noticed my laxative use affecting my libido. when my laxatives work properly then i feel terrific...not bloated, not backed up and then my libido is great.

i can see that laxatives use could adversely affect libido, though, if one is using too many laxatives for their system and/or the laxatives cause dehydration or cause a nutrient deficiency (potassium etc) although i doubt if that's happening with you. it sounds like you have a very healthy diet.

you are so right though, about being constipated--if my laxatives don't work so well, then i'm backed up, bloated like there's a watermelon in there and in pain and well, of course that affects my libido--zilch..

maybe the stress of having IBS and chronic constipation, rectal hyposensitivity etc is affecting your libido. it is very stressful and exhausting having to deal with all this on a daily basis. maybe relaxation techniques, trying to get more rest or meditation would help?


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

My constipation stems from pelvic floor disfunction which causes me to have intense pain during sex, this causing my libido to be rock bottom. Any connection for you?


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm also wondering if you have pelvic floor dysfunction. This has always caused my sex drive to be in the dumps. Though mine might (in part) be caused by Endometriosis. I know that with that condition, having an orgasm is extremely difficult. Most think pelvic floor dysfunction is a bogus diagnosis but it isn't and it is extremely debilitating for some. This is the reason I often couldn't or can't get an urge to have a BM or expel stool very well. (it also turns out I have thyroid problems, though) I would get it looked into. Though neither an anorectal manometry or defecography showed anything. I was diagnosed by Mayo Clinic's biofeedback nurses. They immediately spotted tension as well as paradoxical contractions. (you tighten your rectum versus relaxing it)


----------

